# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim 2213 or Rena Filstar XP1



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

Need to upgrade my filter and need suggestion between the 2 canister filter, Needs to be quiet coz I leave in a studio apartment and I hate noise, thanks

12 gallons.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Absolute silence you would probably go with the Eheim 2213. I have it and it is absolutely silent, can't hear anything. I have it in a study on a 29 gallon, and love it. Filtration wise, it might be a little high for a 12 gallon.

Filstar XP1 is silent as well, but not as absolute. I have it too on a 20 gallon. You will hear a slight hum, less noise than a computer hum. Noticable at first, but once it gets running for a day it gets filled with debris and you'll not notice it. Filtration is a little high as well for a 12 gallon.

Both filters may be toggled down to reduce flow. Between the two I would purchase the XP1 because the noise difference between the two is very very negligible, its cheaper, and higher flow power than the Eheim. Don't let the noise be a factor between the two. I have both, and would purchase the filstar if I was money concerned. But if I had money and wanted absolute silence go with the Eheim.

On an aside: for filtration between a 10-15 gallon tank consider the Zoo Med 501 Mini Canister Filter. I heard that this was silent as well. Found at:
http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=404

- John N.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.... I read on a couple of websites that this is a pain to clean and assemble (2213)is this true.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Both of those are overkill for a 12 gallon tank. The Eheim 2213 is for a 20-50gallon tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

2213 is no more complicated to assemble than the XP1. 

Cleaning the eheim is easy provided that you purchase media bags for the biomedia/rings/gravel looking stuff. They don't provide the media bags. They expected you to dump the bio media from the cylinder basket into a bucket, in order to get to the lower layers. If you place them in a media bag (like I did) you can easily take them out rinse them, and also get to the lower layers to clean them without any problems. So maintance is essentially easy. Restarting the eheim is easy as well.

The XP1 is also as easy to clean as the 2213. They didn't provide the bio media in the XP1, so you'll have to purchase those separately.

They both use a double tap method (eheim) or something like that, where you can turn off the lines from the intake and outtake to keep water in the lines to restart the syphon without sucking on the tubes.

The eheim holds more media capacity. Meaning you can stick more filter floss or other stuff in it. But for a 12 gallon it won't be a problem either way.

Is there a reason why you are going with such a powerful filter?

John N.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

The filter I have comes with the tank built in to the hood(eclipse 12). Has a bio-wheel and I hate those water sounds could not sleep, anyways I will be using co2 injection and try to minimize water agitation on the surface.

Just curiosity what other people use as filter for 10-15 gallon planted tank, HOB filters?

Thanks.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

I tried the eheim and have the xp1 on my 35. I also upgraded from the eclipse 12. Just take out the bio wheel. the filter on that thing is fine... especially for low light which the eclipse is. 

Using excel only I was able to ahve an algae free aquarium iwth annubias, java fern, ludwiga repens, bolbitus, and a few others. The tank looked great. and as long as you keep the water level up, you won't hear the filter.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

I actually bought the eheim from big al's today and it will be here soon, as for the bio wheel I took it off long time ago and I still can here the trickle of the water even though the water level is high, as for the hood of the eclipse 12, I retrofited my eclipse 12 hood with AH Supply 36 watt bright kit so I have a high light instead of the 15watt that comes with it.

Regards.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You'll be happy with the eheim, though definately more than enough power for the 12 gallon. But that's what the toggle flow is for. Make sure you get those media bags! 

As an aside: I have the exact 12 gallon. I wanted to retrofit it also, but I was concerned about how it would fit, water splashing and condensation into the light reflector. Do you connect it to the on/off button? Where did you mount the ballast? Enough light coverage from front to back? Pictures, if you have any. Thanks!

-John N.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

I took off the entire light that comes with the eclipse 12 and install the reflector on the hood. I cut reflector coz. if you dont it will not close.

I mount the ballast outside the tank and I did not install a switch since its connected to the timer.

Yeah I know I should post a picture, I'm working on getting a digital camera.

I also took out that thing in the filter for water direction coz. its making water turbulance and I don't want the Co2 to escape so the water goes down instead of upwards and that avoids the water splashing on the light.

I have enough light from front to back.


----------



## Stickybuns (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all,
very good information you have going on here. one question for the both of you, or anyone with two cents. I have a 20 gal hex. I was contemplaiting getting a Ehiem 2213. I have at this time a Ehiem Liberty, but would like a canister because I often am not home to do the maintance on the filer. Getting to the question, how often do you have to clean out the filter and is the flow of the Ehiem good enough for a 20 gal if I needed to take a longer trip ( my ten year old helps with cleaning at time but I would perfer her not to mess with the filter)? 

One more question the Fluval 304 is rated for a 70 gal with a rate of 200+ GPH were as the the 2213 is rated for 66gal with a 116GPH rating both are around the same price which is better? does GPH really play that much? 

Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.


----------

